

Shopping for college textbooks: 2010 vs. 1995 - whitegloveapps
http://www.whitegloveapps.com/2010/07/25/shopping-college-textbooks-2010-vs-1995/

======
jms928
I can't help but be jealous of the ease which which today's students can find
not only good deals on books, but just about any information they might need
online. Everything was so much more manual and time-consuming when I was in
college.

~~~
whitegloveapps
That's very true. For any fact you needed for a report, you used to have to go
to the library, look for a relevant book, try to find what you were looking
for... Now, you can just do a search online and have the answer in seconds.

------
millenium
ahhhh c'est koi ?

